# Demoted in Hometown



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I just checked out my HRD applicant page and I was demoted one spot. Someone who was not on the list before (I saved the page in Nov) is now #3. Over a year after the list is established a vet/resident gets added. How can this be?


----------



## NPD212 (Nov 2, 2004)

If that person was given vet status after the test was taken they can be moved up on the list. For example, I took the exam 2 years ago while I was still in the Marines. When the results came out in July, I was number 7 on my list because I did not have vet status due to the fact I was still on active duty. My enlistment ended in August of that year, and I then turned my discharge papers into Boston and they updated me, boosting me to number 1. It didn't make a difference because my town hired about 15 people that year, so all I got was seniority. I'm sure a similer situation happened to you for you do be dropped one spot.

Hope this helps you out


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Same with me, went from 5th to 1st after submitting DD214 to HRD


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

NPD212";p="52044 said:


> If that person was given vet status after the test was taken they can be moved up on the list. For example, I took the exam 2 years ago while I was still in the Marines. When the results came out in July, I was number 7 on my list because I did not have vet status due to the fact I was still on active duty. My enlistment ended in August of that year, and I then turned my discharge papers into Boston and they updated me, boosting me to number 1. It didn't make a difference because my town hired about 15 people that year, so all I got was seniority. I'm sure a similer situation happened to you for you do be dropped one spot.
> 
> Hope this helps you out


Ok that makes sence but I looked through everyone on the list from a few months ago and he isn't on it. HHHmmmmmm


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2005)

Could this person have been deployed when the test was given, and recently got back and was allowed to take the test. The state police did that for a few ANG units.


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

The person could of just changed his preference of where he wanted to work...I did it a few times with my secondary departments before getting hired, thats why you might not of seen him before...and with Vet status, he would be boosted, but I wouldn't call it a demotion, just another road block


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I wasn't aware that you could change which cities you would be listed in. That makes more sence.


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

Yes, you can, you had to go to Ashburton Place, we all know it doesnt matter really but if you put some small town, you might luck out not having preference, but not likely....


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

There is a kid on my former hometown's list that enlisted in the military about a year after the test, and still has a lot of time left in his enlistment but is now listed as a veteran???????Explain to me how that happens--especialy if he doesn't even get out until after this list expires. :?:


----------



## NPD212 (Nov 2, 2004)

If he just enlisted a year ago and is on active duty, he cannot qualify for veterans preferrence until he reaches the end of his 4 year contract. However, if he is in the reserves, and has fulfilled the requirements for being a veteran (I think its like 90 days active service) he can get his preferrence even though he still has a few year remaining on his reserve contract. All he would need to do is have a letter from his unit addressed to Ashburton place stating that he was deployed to whatever region for so many days. Hope thos clears some things up.


----------



## km515 (Dec 2, 2004)

You can qualify for veterans preferance while still on active duty if you meet the requirements of a Mass veteran and you submit a letter signed by your commander stating your name, social, service dates and character of service... oh yeah and your anticipated discharge date. I went through this process while I still had three plus years left of active duty. Also if a new test is given and a new list is established a veteran who is unable to be in Massachusetts (I was deployed for the second time) is eligible by submitting certain paperwork to be put on the new list with their old score for up to one year or until they are able to make up the new test. 
If any military have any questions about what they need to do while still on active duty they can PM me as I went through the entire process for employment with my department.


----------

